# My St Bernard puppy Rocky (12 weeks old)



## mervyn2233 (Nov 9, 2009)

My St Bernard puppy Rocky (12 weeks old) ,will upload some more soon .

mervyn


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh, he is a real cutie for sure!!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

He is adorable!


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Awwww what a little furball. He is just a doll!


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

Holy Furrball! I wuv him. As much as I love love love Reuben as he is now, sometimes I wish I could go back to the days when he was a bundle of fur and I could just sweep him off his feet and give him raspberries on his tummy and hold him in my lap. Can't wait to see more of little Rocky.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Uh oh, wait til LuvMyAngels gets a load of this one!

Rocky is a cutie...look forward to watching him grow up.  I've said it before, this is the main thing I miss about not having a either of my dogs as puppies...I don't have the pictures to watch them grow up. It's about the only thing I miss about not having a puppy...


----------



## mervyn2233 (Nov 9, 2009)

Ye hes really settling in well considering we only have him one week.The leash training started 2 days ago and didnt start well ,he was lying on the ground not wanting to move ha ha .so i started dangling treats in front of him and hey presto what a smart dog ,hes starting to walk little bits now .But were in no hurry as hes only a baby plenty of time .


----------



## woofie (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG, how adorable. Hope you will keep posting pics and updates!


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

mervyn2233 said:


> Ye hes really settling in well considering we only have him one week.The leash training started 2 days ago and didnt start well ,he was lying on the ground not wanting to move ha ha .so i started dangling treats in front of him and hey presto what a smart dog ,hes starting to walk little bits now .But were in no hurry as hes only a baby plenty of time .


Have him get used to the leash just being on him for a while. Supervise of course, but let him walk around to get used to the feel of the leash before you actually walk him with it. Also, when you say lying on the "ground" do you mean outside in the grass or inside on tile or carpet? I ask because when I first brought Reuben home, I put him on my mom's tile floor and he just laid there and tried to go to sleep; he wouldn't move. Then I'd take him outside in the grass and he'd bounce and run around. Back inside on the tile, no movement. After a few days, he'd try to escape to a carpeted room anytime I put him on a tile floor. He had no idea what a tile or hard floor was. He had to learn.


----------

